# Need advice on clippers!



## Bekky (Oct 30, 2017)

Now that I have three Poodles (my new baby just joined us today!) I?ve decided it?s time to stop paying the outrageous groomer fees and do it myself. I?m looking to invest in some quality clippers, and it is coming down between Andis and Wahl. Can you lovely people help me decide on which is best? I have some questions: 

What?s the benefit of cordless? Does it make a difference in the quality of the cut? Is it hotter? 

Ceramic blades on the Andis or regular ones? Why? 

Is either one good for both an overall cut and face, feet, and tail? I would prefer to only invest in one really nice pair, instead of two, that can do it all. 

Should I get a small trimmer for sensitive areas? 

And opinions on brushless vs rotary motors? Wahl has a nice brushless one for the same cost as the Andis 5 speed. I just want one that is going to get the job done and last. All three of my Poodles have really thick hair, and it?s course/super curly. 

Lastly, any thoughts on nail grinders, grooming tables, or special shampoos and conditioners? 

Thanks so much for your input! I?ve loved being part of the group so far!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Groomers don't charge 'outrageous' prices. We charge for our time, effort, talent, and skill. We deserve to make a decent living.

As far as clippers. I almost exclusively use my wahl bravura/figura(beretto) type clipper with metal guard combs. For matted dogs or 7 strips I use my 2 speed andis agr.
I just got a new dremel. A dremel7300 and really like it and a lot of groomers like it.
Most of my pet shampoo is k9 competition brand


----------



## Bekky (Oct 30, 2017)

Mysticrealm said:


> Groomers don't charge 'outrageous' prices. We charge for our time, effort, talent, and skill. We deserve to make a decent living.
> 
> As far as clippers. I almost exclusively use my wahl bravura/figura(beretto) type clipper with metal guard combs. For matted dogs or 7 strips I use my 2 speed andis agr.
> I just got a new dremel. A dremel7300 and really like it and a lot of groomers like it.
> Most of my pet shampoo is k9 competition brand


I?m so sorry! I didn?t mean to imply that groomers in general charge outrageous prices. I think I worded that wrong, and I apologize if it came across as me being rude towards professional groomers. That was not my intention! My groomer has been reasonably priced for the quality of work they do (which is very good quality!) and they are absolutely awesome. I?ve never had an issue going to them before. What I meant was that now that I have three dogs who need groomed regularly (instead of just the two) I really need to start doing the grooming myself so I can try to save some money. I always appreciate the hard work that my groomer puts into making my dogs look and feel great. I hope I show that in my consistentcy as a customer and in my tips. I meant no disrespect there! My apologies. 

Thanks for your input on the clippers. I have heard many good things about the Wahl Bravura and they are definitely a strong contender. I?ve heard that some people don?t think they are good for the face and sensitive areas though, which is why I have hesitated.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Bekky said:


> Thanks for your input on the clippers. I have heard many good things about the Wahl Bravura and they are definitely a strong contender. I?ve heard that some people don?t think they are good for the face and sensitive areas though, which is why I have hesitated.


That's weird cause they are extremely good for the face and sensitive areas. They get less hot and the blades are less 'pointy/harsh' at the tip than a regular blade. Even groomers that don't use them for full body usually have them for doing things like clean face feet clipping groins.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I love the Wahl Bravura! I use it for the whole body!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Congratulations on the new family member!

I have the Wahl Bravura clippers and like them very much. So easy to use them because they are light weight and cordless. If you run low on a charge you can also plug them in and use with the cord. Be sure to get a set of snap on combs, metal, to set various lengths of coat.

For 25 years I have used Nature's Specialties Almond Crisp shampoo. It is what my groomer uses in her shop. It cleans well without being harsh, leaves a mild almond fragrance and I can wash my little piggy, Poppy, several times a week, if need be. She does love mud and water a whole lot! You can order it on Amazon. It is very concentrated so use 1 oz shampoo to 32 oz water.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm sure you didn't mean any harm toward groomers, I do know what you mean about outrageous prices for very basic grooms. As with all other professions, there are groomers, and then there are groomers, those in the business are probably very aware of that fact. I couldn't find one where I live that could do any better than myself. I have two dogs, and paying 140.00 each for a basic groom that I can do myself is insane. My advice is to invest in the best equipment you can afford, it will pay for itself quickly, especially with three dogs. I have a corded andis which was my first purchase, but since having my wahl bruvara I rarely use it. The bruvara works great for me on the body with metal comb attachments, but it's the best for face, feet and sani. I do recommend the diamond blade, I don't find it gets hot as quick and cuts nicely. I also have the bruvara mini which I mainly use for feet and certain areas on the face. I like the k9 products (aloe) for shampoo and conditioner, it doesn't smell much and is gentle on their skin. I purchased an hydraulic grooming table from Costco (a Ren's product) and it's been a back saver for me. I think you will enjoy grooming yourself, I do, and the girls love it. Good luck!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I have the Wahl Arco, https://www.amazon.com/Wahl-Profess...09679797&sr=8-23&keywords=wahl+5+in+1+clipper

that I use mostly for FFT, though you can use it with combs for the body.

I have an old Oster A5, corded that is my really go to for the body. My Asta has a dense curly coat and the A5 can power through it.

Good luck with your grooming adventure. For me it has been somewhat of a tough go. I have the most respect for professional groomers.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a Wahl (I have the Chromado. which is the same mechanically as the Bravura it just looks different) and love it as I don't have to have a bunch of different blades due to it's 5in1 blade settings of 9,10,15,30, and 40....... but you DO have to get the metal comb set if you are going to do body clips.(the plastic ones that come with most clippers are not very good at all!) Also the Wahl Bravura is cord/cordless which is good if you forget to recharge it......cordless is good because it gives you the freedom of movement when you have to maneuver into tricky places!
On a Spoo or a Mini A Bravura will meet 'all' your needs but if you have a tiny Toy you may have to also have a trimmer for face and feet.......And don't forget to get scissors too!

A definite YES on getting a nail grinder.............and any of the 'Dremel' type tools will work..... you don't have to use a 'pet' one exclusively (mine is a 15 year old rotary tool 'stolen' from my x husband lol!)I use mine with a flex shaft which makes it seem less intimitating to a dog who might be frightened by the noise of the tool.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

MollyMuiMa said:


> A definite YES on getting a nail grinder.............and any of the 'Dremel' type tools will work..... you don't have to use a 'pet' one exclusively (mine is a 15 year old rotary tool 'stolen' from my x husband lol!)I use mine with a flex shaft which makes it seem less intimitating to a dog who might be frightened by the noise of the tool.


You can definitely use a non pet specific one just don't get one that's too high powered. I actually just read a groomer post that a dog's tail hair got caught in her dremel and it actually broke and mostly ripped off an inch of the dog's tail bone. I would use one of the cordless types like the 7300.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I groom three Standards and use the Bravura for FFT. I use my Andis for body work as two of the boys have thick coats that the Bravura just can't handle. Hate the ceramic blades because they are white and I have white footed dogs... makes it difficult for me to see the hair on the blade. I have extra sets of blades so I can switch them out when they get hot. If you can splurge go for the diamond blade for the Bravura; it holds up much longer. Also, for the Andis, if I am going to do toes, I love the toe blade. Keeping your blades clean really helps them hold their cutting edge better. I concur that the cordless Bravura is so nice for mobility. I especially liked it when the pups were young because I could just grab them and do a quick buzz here and there. By the time they were a year old I could groom them on any surface, inside or out.


----------



## Bekky (Oct 30, 2017)

Caddy said:


> I'm sure you didn't mean any harm toward groomers, I do know what you mean about outrageous prices for very basic grooms. As with all other professions, there are groomers, and then there are groomers, those in the business are probably very aware of that fact. I couldn't find one where I live that could do any better than myself. I have two dogs, and paying 140.00 each for a basic groom that I can do myself is insane. My advice is to invest in the best equipment you can afford, it will pay for itself quickly, especially with three dogs. I have a corded andis which was my first purchase, but since having my wahl bruvara I rarely use it. The bruvara works great for me on the body with metal comb attachments, but it's the best for face, feet and sani. I do recommend the diamond blade, I don't find it gets hot as quick and cuts nicely. I also have the bruvara mini which I mainly use for feet and certain areas on the face. I like the k9 products (aloe) for shampoo and conditioner, it doesn't smell much and is gentle on their skin. I purchased an hydraulic grooming table from Costco (a Ren's product) and it's been a back saver for me. I think you will enjoy grooming yourself, I do, and the girls love it. Good luck!


Thanks so much for your input! I have been debating between the hydraulic grooming table and the regular one that doesn?t adjust in height. I?m 5?7?, and my doggies are all different sizes for now. I have a miniature who is done growing, a Standard 1 year old who is not quite done growing, and a standard 8 week old who is going to be a big guy when he?s finished growing, but for now he?s just a baby. To me it seems like it?s worth the investment to get the hydraulic table and call it a day, since I can adjust it for the different heights of doggies. With doing the grooming myself on these three it will pay for itself quickly. 

I?ve also heard good things on he K9 products too. I like that they are gentle. I?m allergic to fragrances, so it?s nice to not have to worry about breaking out like crazy when I bathe them. 

Seems like everyone has lots of good things to say about the Bravura! I appreciate everyone?s input! I?ve done some light grooming in the past when I got my first poodle, but I didn?t invest in quality clippers or supplies so that didn?t last long. I am excited to get started with it again though! Oddly enough my miniature, Charlie, is the hardest to groom. He enjoys it (except for when his nails get clipped which is why I bought the grinder instead) but his hair is so thick it?s impossible to get through with a cheap pair of clippers. He is due for another grooming so once I get everything set up and get him done, I?ll post pics. 

Thanks again!


----------



## KrisB (Feb 6, 2015)

I use the Bravura for FFT and any body work that will be clipped at a 30. I use wahl KM10s for all other clipper work. Bennies coat is very thick and it's too much for the 5 in 1 blades. 

I have a dremel micro with a diamagroove attachment. It was an investment but definitely worth it if you are grinding a lot of nails. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

